# Likelihood of getting into DVC resort with RCI points in January 2015



## squierjosh (Jan 27, 2014)

So we're looking at a family vacation to Disney in January 2015. Off peak season, should be plenty of resorts available. Heck, there were still plenty available for this January as of a few weeks ago. So I'm wondering, what's the chances I'll be able to snag a 2 or 3BR in January at one of the Disney resorts? I see them pop up on my searches once in a while on rci.com, but never more than a few months out.

Also, is it even worth it? Would I be better off in something like Bonnet Creek or Silver Lake?


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2014)

excellent chance of 2BR in Jan if you start looking 6-7 months out, and if you can stay at any resort and evenmore so if your dates are flexible.  OKW and SSR have the most units. 3BR are very rare thru RCI. I would hold our for a 2BR DVC. Thre are many posts about DVC vs. BC and why people prefer DVC. Some also really like BC. do some searches online and you will get lots of discussions.


----------



## squierjosh (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. We decided a 2BR would be acceptable if it was in an awesome resort. And we are somewhat flexible throughout the month, but would prefere Sat-Sat stay, for the sake of flying costs. Dumb question: what is OKW and SSR? I assume names of resorts?



elaine said:


> excellent chance of 2BR in Jan if you start looking 6-7 months out, and if you can stay at any resort and evenmore so if your dates are flexible.  OKW and SSR have the most units. 3BR are very rare thru RCI. I would hold our for a 2BR DVC. Thre are many posts about DVC vs. BC and why people prefer DVC. Some also really like BC. do some searches online and you will get lots of discussions.


----------



## mickeymorse (Jan 27, 2014)

squierjosh said:


> Thanks for the reply. We decided a 2BR would be acceptable if it was in an awesome resort. And we are somewhat flexible throughout the month, but would prefere Sat-Sat stay, for the sake of flying costs. Dumb question: what is OKW and SSR? I assume names of resorts?



Old Key West and Saratoga Springs. Just the acronyms for both. They are both fairly large resorts that are spread out amongst many buildings. A golf course winds through OKW and the clubhouse is located next to SSR.

Old Key West is very pastel in color. It's the original DVC resort. Saratoga Springs is themed like upstate NY equestrian ( about the easiest way to describe it anyway)


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2014)

you can look at allears.net under accommodations to see pictures, floorplans, etc. of the varous DVCs. Acronyms are OKW, SSR, VWL, BWV, BCV, AKV, and VGF. OKW has the best layout inside for a large family with much bigger living room area than any of the others. Other very good non-DVC options include the Hiltons (HGVC), where you can often get 3BRs. The Hiltons are not onsite @ WDW, but not too far. Bonnet creek is the closest non-Disney timeshare--essentially onsite, but without any onsite privileges. Silver Lake is very close to AKV on 192, but I do not like the area--some low-rent motels very close.
Any of the HGVCs or BC (or Marriotts--which are mostly in II, not RCI) would be my 2nd choice after DVC. We also like Orange Lake. There is a back road from OL, so you can be at AK in under 15 minutes. 
I have teens who like to take the buses to/from and stay out later than the younger kids. So, they can stay at a WDW park until midnight and then take the WDW bus back to the resort. Not having to get in the car @ midnight gives DVC the edge over the others. Plus, everyone can come/go as they please on the buses.  But, we never stayed onsite when kids were 4-9 and we had excellent trips. We are just spoiled with DVC now that we can access it via RCI.


----------



## squierjosh (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, that is a lot of information to sort through. Thanks. 



elaine said:


> you can look at allears.net under accommodations to see pictures, floorplans, etc. of the varous DVCs. Acronyms are OKW, SSR, VWL, BWV, BCV, AKV, and VGF. OKW has the best layout inside for a large family with much bigger living room area than any of the others. Other very good non-DVC options include the Hiltons (HGVC), where you can often get 3BRs. The Hiltons are not onsite @ WDW, but not too far. Bonnet creek is the closest non-Disney timeshare--essentially onsite, but without any onsite privileges. Silver Lake is very close to AKV on 192, but I do not like the area--some low-rent motels very close.
> Any of the HGVCs or BC (or Marriotts--which are mostly in II, not RCI) would be my 2nd choice after DVC. We also like Orange Lake. There is a back road from OL, so you can be at AK in under 15 minutes.
> I have teens who like to take the buses to/from and stay out later than the younger kids. So, they can stay at a WDW park until midnight and then take the WDW bus back to the resort. Not having to get in the car @ midnight gives DVC the edge over the others. Plus, everyone can come/go as they please on the buses.  But, we never stayed onsite when kids were 4-9 and we had excellent trips. We are just spoiled with DVC now that we can access it via RCI.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 27, 2014)

squierjosh said:


> So we're looking at a family vacation to Disney in January 2015. Off peak season, should be plenty of resorts available. Heck, there were still plenty available for this January as of a few weeks ago. So I'm wondering, what's the chances I'll be able to snag a 2 or 3BR in January at one of the Disney resorts? I see them pop up on my searches once in a while on rci.com, but never more than a few months out.
> 
> Also, is it even worth it? Would I be better off in something like Bonnet Creek or Silver Lake?



If you have never stayed on site and are doing a Disney centric trip then I'd say yes it's worth it.  If you have the means to do it at least once I think you should.   
OKW and SSR are beautiful resorts they just aren't close to the theme parks but they are close to Downtown Disney which is nice on non park days.  
And I agree your chances are good for early January with RCI points.  That's low season in Disney.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 27, 2014)

squierjosh said:


> So we're looking at a family vacation to Disney in January 2015. Off peak season, should be plenty of resorts available. Heck, there were still plenty available for this January as of a few weeks ago. So I'm wondering, what's the chances I'll be able to snag a 2 or 3BR in January at one of the Disney resorts? I see them pop up on my searches once in a while on rci.com, but never more than a few months out.
> 
> Also, is it even worth it? Would I be better off in something like Bonnet Creek or Silver Lake?




Whenever I look on RCI, I see 1 and 2 bedrooms for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort. For DVC, I see either a Studio or a 1 Bedroom and those come up randomly during the day.  Sometimes I see nothing  - so you must keep checking and be lucky too.  

Perhaps during January it is different?

Keep checking daily so you don't miss it and set up an RCI on going search for the properties that you are interested in.  You may be much more successful that way.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 11, 2014)

just wondering does anyone know when disney deposits larger group of deposits into the RCI system?    We are looking to go in November and have a request in but have not heard yet.       did anyone get a November week last year and remember when you got it?  we have never gone this time of year before. THanks!


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 11, 2014)

Gibby1984 said:


> just wondering does anyone know when disney deposits larger group of deposits into the RCI system?    We are looking to go in November and have a request in but have not heard yet.       did anyone get a November week last year and remember when you got it?  we have never gone this time of year before. THanks!



When in November?  DVC Members aren't even to make reservations after  November 11 unless it's your home resort.  Normally it's 5-6 months out when they do deposits.  So it should start next month, but it doesn't hurt to check regularly.

I also recommend you register/subscribe to TUG so you can view the Sightings updates.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 12, 2014)

we want to go down November 1-8. I have had my request in since last year Hoping I am far enough up to get a unit for this year  I was hoping they would have something listed as of april 1st but that did not happen last night a few units became available for the end of October so I am hoping soon


----------



## JimMIA (Apr 12, 2014)

Gibby1984 said:


> we want to go down November 1-8. I have had my request in since last year Hoping I am far enough up to get a unit for this year  I was hoping they would have something listed as of april 1st but that did not happen last night a few units became available for the end of October so I am hoping soon


I think Marie's 5-6 month estimate is probably pretty accurate.  DVC owners can book non-home resorts starting at 7 months prior to arrival.  I'm guessing DVC gives them a week or so to book and then releases inventory to RCI.

A lot will depend on what you are exchanging.  If you are using a fixed grid, like Wyndham for example, if you have enough points you're good.  If you're using TPU, you have to have enough trading power to get DVC.  TPU requirements in the WDW area seem to fluctuate wildly (I have Wyndham, so don't really know much about TPU).

The fact that you've had an ongoing search for about a year is a plus.  Once inventory is available, they fill older requests first.

I second the suggestion of joining TUG and checking the Sightings board.  You'll learn a lot there, in addition to the intel you get about deposits.  It's an excellent resource.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 12, 2014)

i didn't really get the whole TPU's thing-where does that number come from or I guess I should be asking  how  do I find out what the TPU's of the items I am depositing are? I thought as long as I used Points and I had enough points I was okay. 
 so I am guessing I should know i a month or so if we can do our  trip in November.

 Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2014)

Gibby1984 said:


> i didn't really get the whole TPU's thing-where does that number come from or I guess I should be asking  how  do I find out what the TPU's of the items I am depositing are? I thought as long as I used Points and I had enough points I was okay.
> so I am guessing I should know i a month or so if we can do our  trip in November.
> 
> Thanks to all for the info!



Points are referred to is the RCI Points system -- amounts are like  53,000 or 34,500.

TPUs are RCI Weeks system - amount might be 31 or 6 or 54 or 60. Older threads refer to TPUs as Point Lite (after "lite beer" verses the RCI Points numbers whose are in the thousands).


----------

